# Canadian Army Newsreels courtesy of The War Amps



## jollyjacktar (6 Jun 2015)

The Canadian War Amps have a YouTube channel in which they've been adding, each week, a newsreel from the Second World War.  

Canadian Army Newsreels


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Jun 2015)

Thanks for posting JJ. These are just too cool.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jun 2015)

It would be interesting to know when were the newsreels originally released.  I may have missed it, but on the few I looked at there were no copyright or production date notices on the films.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jun 2015)

Glad you've enjoyed them OGBD.  I once had them all on VHS, many, many years ago.  What I found interesting was to see a man from my hometown in the films, as a young man, being decorated in Italy.

Blackadder, perhaps the lack of dates might be for intelligence use.  Keep the opposition guessing as to when they were filmed etc, and for the home audience, they wouldn't have any idea of how stale or fresh it might be either.  Two birds with one stone..   :dunno:


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Jun 2015)

In 2007 all of these newsreels where in the CF Film Library on DVD. A few years prior, a summer student cataloged them in date/edition order prior to reproduction on DVD.

I am missing a two or three of the DVD's in the set as they "could not be found" in the CF Library.

They were originally released during the Second World War for obvious reasons.


----------

